# Piracy seems to be a problem...



## Yoshimashin (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone feel bothered that a lot of people on this site do not pay for their video games? Im no saint myself, I mean I have almost every rom for every system in the past 20 years or so. If things keep going the way they are now, will video game prices sky rocket? Or is there no impact on the market due to piracy?

What concerns me is the ease of piracy. Any jackass can buy a flash set on the internet for $30 and never pay for a DS game again. Im guessing due to the quantity of people buying flash sets and not paying for games, the companies are actually at the point where it will hurt them.

I make an effort to buy the games I truly like. I have an extensive reserve list at GameStop (lol) of about 30 games coming out in the next year. But the sad truth is, there are still lots of games I dont pay for, and the companies suffer for my laziness. On the flip side, however, there are lots of terrible games coming out. Look at the recent releases for the Wii. I could program these games fresh out of game design classes on my own. They are garbage. People shouldnt be paying $50 for this trash, either.

Im just curious how you people feel about the situtation.


----------



## fischyan95 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it has become a problem, with all the pre-teens with flashcarts now. They will learn that they never have to pay for games, and won't, unlike most older people with flashcarts that guy the good games. I personally own ever 1st part Nintendo game I've played


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 16, 2007)

Piracy does have an impact on the games market but as long as there's enough ppl paying for their games (I buy games I like) the companies who make good games will survive while the crappy ones will die a horrible death. Anyways, you don't have to fear for the big 3 because they get enough money off their consoles/handhelds.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 16, 2007)

Companies make next to nothing for hardware alone, its all based through software.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2007)

It has a good/bad effect. Good as I've managed to play many games that I'll never would've bought. 

Bad as most of these people will never know the pleasure of having an actual cart but then they probably like having more money.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 16, 2007)

Aha.
Wait, tvgames prices rocketing? Don't you know it's physichally impossible to go faster than light*?


*equivalent speed of square meter price acceleration in Spain.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 16, 2007)

hm yes it's a problem. flashcards especially are so easily gained and easy to use.(even my friend little sister has one. and she's like 10 years old or something) 
Modchips are not so much of a problem.
I personally buy only games for playstations and some for pc, don't ask why.
And i'm only buying so called awesome games which gets like 8-10/10 from every review. :A

+ i've played many games what i wouldn't have bought
- i don't enjoy playing them so much. If i buy it then i'll play it so much that i'll unlock everything etc. (Atleast try, if i don't get bored before it)

Old times were good when you got like 1-2 games year and played them whole year. Not possible novadays.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 16, 2007)

Its possible to move faster than light...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Companies make next to nothing for hardware alone, its all based through software.


Microsoft and Sony don't no, but Nintendo make a big profit on DS and Wii consoles as well as software.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 16, 2007)

Im off to work, but ill be checking this when I get back. Make some good points for me


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Companies make next to nothing for hardware alone, its all based through software.



True but Ninty, Sony & Micro$oft WILL make money off their consoles/handhelds (Nintendo, in fact, already does, Sony & MS will follow in a year or so)

But then again, software/game developers suffer a great deal I guess.

But you can also think about it this way:

Imagine you cannot get any roms/warez/... there would be alot of people who just won't buy that one game because they're not very interested in it but if you can get it for free you'll be more eager to download and check it out and eventually play it a bit.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Piracy does have an impact on the games market but as long as there's enough ppl paying for their games (I buy games I like) the companies who make good games will survive while the crappy ones will die a horrible death. Anyways, you don't have to fear for the big 3 because they get enough money off their consoles/handhelds.


The thing is that it'll be harder for companies to take risks on innovative new games. It's actually already hard enough as it is, when you consider games like Okami on PS2.


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 16, 2007)

True but look at Nintendo, they risked a big deal with the Wii but now their stocks are at their highest points ever. People won't keep buying games that are just the same as the previous but only with some polished graphics and a new storyline.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 16, 2007)

I believe the market Nintendo has with the DS is really big and we the pirates have very little effect in it.  In that not too many people are aware of such a flashcart, the masses are the casual gamers and they have no idea about the benefits of having an R4 in your DS.  Piracy with video games is big, but not as large as music is with p2p.  I purchase games on console and pc because its too much time to get them and have them working.  Plus I only support games that are good or a franchise that I want to see again.  It seem to me that only portable that are pirated because of how easy it is and it does not take very long to get.  

One more thing, some of these companies, EA, charges games in a high over price rate and it just pisses me off that when I buy such a game it is not worth its value and very buggy.  Thats why im very selective on what I purchase.


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly,  I wouldnt have bought the DS if it wernt for flash carts, so right there they get money, then I bought a few more DS then I run around telling everyone HOW AWSOME the DS is.   I have had 3 more friends all buy DS's  all will get games and aseseries...    I dont view it as any more illegial than downloading a song or for that matter a photo off of the internet.

Anytime somthing is copyrighted and you posess it witout permission its not legal.   So when I stop downloading photos, I will stop downloading roms.

Plus Nintendo has WAY outsold all of the other brands and their stock is second in JP,  I would say they arnt hurting.

On the PC side of things, I download games and by the ones worth playing.   IE..  Halflife 2...

So many games for PC, DS, Wii...  are crap and I wouldnt play longer than 5 mins.  I personaly dont feel bad at all downloading them and then discarding them

I call it my "Extended Demo"


----------



## theorgan (Oct 16, 2007)

do you want someone walking into your home and stealing your tangible video games? same thing when you steal them from the internet. fuck the word piracy. it should be known as theft.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the games industry will eventually go the same way as the music industry; no cartridges, all games availiable on download for a much more reasonable price than releasing them on disc (no packaging, distribution or transport fees to pay). The only difference between the two scenarios is the copy protection that is built into games consoles making it harder for people to pirate than with music. Other than that it's the same scenario, the music industry has proven that people will pay for affordable downloadable content they could otherwise obtain for free. The convienience of easy-to-use legal download services and peace of mind will lure people towards these paid-for services.

The main reason why illegal music downloads caught on was the same reason why the singles chart died; the prices singles retailed for on CD were just ridiculous. £3.99 for the song and a few remixes you probably don't want. Legal download services reduced this fee to approx. 80p.

Parents will still buy lousy franchise games for their kids. That will never change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit] Come to think of it the "impact on the industry" argument extends to preowned games as well. Buying preowned titles doesn't help the developers at all, just the retail chains but I'm sure I'm not the only person who doesn't feel any guilt whatsoever that at least half of my games are second-hand.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> do you want someone walking into your home and stealing your tangible video games? same thing when you steal them from the internet. fuck the word piracy. it should be known as theft.



Not even remotely close to the same thing.


----------



## *Layzie* (Oct 16, 2007)

well they aint hav to make a game £30 

thats too fuckin much

they shud member that ALOT of kids wanna buy video games

how can they afford .....buy 1 game per month isnt alll that good isit

and plus yh video game is lik hip hop now

rappers give 2 shits bout makin money from music....it comes from elsewher now

this is why most rappers got clothing lines and all that

all video game companies will think of a way to make money another way .....u dont think they got famous thru regular minds.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > do you want someone walking into your home and stealing your tangible video games? same thing when you steal them from the internet. fuck the word piracy. it should be known as theft.
> ...





you are right actually. cause those who do it are too chicken shit to steal something while not having a computer screen to hide behind. so in that sense you are correct.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 16, 2007)

"cut of the head and the body will die" 

It's not so much our fault as it is of the release groups that make it so easy to get isos/roms/films/music....get rid of the groups and it isnt as easy to obtain the files...Piracy is tolerated really...i mean, how easy is it to get such files, if they cracked down on it then it'd be a huge deterrant.


----------



## amptor (Oct 16, 2007)

even if there was no piracy, I still wouldn't buy crap games.  but also when one does buy a crap game, he feels ripped off and most times is not allowed to return the game.  but I've found ways around that in the past.  I've had to keep a lot of crap from PC days that wasn't any good because barely any demos were available.  Companies started making the excuse that one would not need to pirate software to try-before-buy because demos were becoming plentiful.  But this obviously varies from system to system and I see that microsoft has the best approach so far.  Instead of having to venture out and rent a game, you can just download a demo then need more and go out and buy it.

btw I see some above posters complaining about pirates on here... well... uh you are on a board that deals with piracy and items to use with piracy, maybe you should realize that before you create an account?


----------



## *Layzie* (Oct 16, 2007)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


VERY TRUEEE MAN


----------



## tjas (Oct 16, 2007)

My last game that I bought was new super mario bros.. that was on its release date... To be honest after that there hasn't been a lot of releases that where worth buying.. the only one I can think of is.. advance wars 2


----------



## sylux92 (Oct 16, 2007)

They're already multi-billionaires, so piracy doesnt seem to be bankrupting them any. But one way nintendo could deal with the situation is by releasing they're own kind of flashcart that only allows encrypted nintendo ds games downloaded off a site ran by nintendo that has ds roms for cheaper than in the stores. That way, they could make more money and attract more customers.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Its possible to move faster than light...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Qpido (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with MrKuenning, if it wasn't for Flashcarts, I wouldn't have bought my DS. Let alone for my Xbox, if I couldn't mod it I wouldn't have bought it.

Now I own 2 X360, have gotten 6 of my friends to get an X360. Have gotten 4 of my friends to get a DS, got my GF to get a DS.
I bought Halo3, some friends bought an X360 just to play Halo3.

I wouldn't have ever bought it without piracy.

And no one is really complaining, sales ARE up for almost all game publishers.
Google it.

Q~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 16, 2007)

is it becuase of piracy that xbox and ps3 games are 59.99 ?


----------



## tjas (Oct 16, 2007)

It even gets worse!!!! Its even expanding to the seas!!!!!

http://akaka.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?F...release_id=1053


----------



## Taras (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> do you want someone walking into your home and stealing your tangible video games? same thing when you steal them from the internet. fuck the word piracy. it should be known as theft.



It's not stealing because there's still a copy left on the internet. It's possibly costing a sale, but that's hardly theft. Don't corrupt the language.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 16, 2007)

Piracy is a blessing. I suffer from, and profit from piracy. Don't believe the millionaires who tell you otherwise. Please don't be a fucking tool!
'nuff said.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 16, 2007)

Since the early days of the C64, people have pirated stuff.  The funny thing is on the C64 I had nearly all originals.  The was done off only £3 pocket money every week (That's going back at least 20 years).  When the game prices went up, take the amiga for example.  That was £25 a game, I had about 2 original games for that.  These days I do buy originals, but only get them new if they are very good.  I usually use the second hand market.  I also download them, as they do cost too much money.  Not only that, I don't want to pay money for a bad game.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Companies make next to nothing for hardware alone, its all based through software.


Except Nintendo.

The DS costs them very little to make nowadays(~30-40$ I assume), and Wii was >50$ overpriced to begin with.


----------



## stonefry (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(fischyan95 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I personally own ever 1st part Nintendo game I've played


That's good, 'cause Nintendo really needs the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, if you are only going to pay for some of the games that you enjoy, I think you should prioritize the 3rd parties.


----------



## Lukeage (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...



This is why I murder the people I steal from so not only do I feel like a man, but I don't feel guilty about taking their stuff (they don't need it once they are dead). Murder, Theft, Copyright Infringement. I dunno why we use these separate terms. It's all 'crime' so they should be viewed exactly the same and all have the same penalty....right?


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

One of the biggest banes of the internets existence, but...a blessing as well. This is a big can of worms in my opinion. Why is it that a game can retail for $60.00 in US but the game sold in UK sell for $40.00 US. Is it because the people in America are bigger pirates. No, look to Asia for that. Its because Americans have more throwaway money. If piracy was truly a concern to any organization they would seek a more proper price point unilaterally. The fact of the matter is they, the software publishers, are not infact hurt at all by piracy. Turdly games such as the upcoming Flash Focus was probably developed by Ninty for $100,000 but they know that this game is aimed at the very casual players and will sell likely several million copies. This will help offset development for games like Phantom Hourglass (of which I did buy a copy). Even if all of us did our part and purchased every game it wouldn't make a difference. There will always be crap games that are published because for some weird reason they do get purchased and corporate greed always wins in the end. Obviously it is total bullshit to claim that current gen games cost more to develop and therefore cost more in retail. Then why is that eBay has legitimate resellers selling them later at more reasonable prices? So, ultimately piracy is only a problem if you are one of the ROM hoarders that has to have every pirated game out there, say, Holly Hobbie


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Err, 39 Pounds =/= 39 USD, but more like 80$, so they are paying more.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Lukeage @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...





eye for an eye.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 17, 2007)

I actually bought about 11 DS games:
Castlevania DoS and PoR
Advance Wars DS
Pokemon Diamond
Super Mario 64 DS
Picross DS
StarFox Command
Animal Crossing WW
Metroid Prime Hunters
Mario Kart DS
Brain Age 2

But, after getting AC and before getting Picross/Brain Age 2, I got an R4. I bought Picross/Brain Age 2 saying I'd use the R4 to demo games I wanted to buy, and then buy them if they were good. After thinking about that for a while, I said fuck it. I sold all the games on eBay for a VERY good profit (I bought all of them except Brain Age, Picross and Animal Crossing used off of eBay). Now, I just pirate games on my DS and PSP. Fuck buying them.

But, one thing I hypothesize is that the reason the PSP has such a shitty library of now and upcoming games compared to the DS is because piracy is more prevalent on the PSP. People buying that thing are usually more tech savvy, and TBH, it's a plain flat out piece of shit with Sony's HORRIBLE official firmware. It surprises me how much better homebrew devs are than their corporate counterpart, it's just pitiful.

For example, using the homebrew app iRShell to replace your XMB, you can overclock your PSP (333mHz) and play mp3s while ingame or using the web browser. Using Sony's OFW or the XMB, you can't do that. Why? It's OBVIOUSLY not because the PSP isn't powerful enough, it's because Sony blows. Not to mention that loading pirated ISOs off of the Memory Stick loads faster than UMD, and takes less battery power and is more compact... If they would just make their PSP (Pretty Shitty Portable) better with their OFW, maybe people wouldn't pirate AS much. Because right now, pirating owns on the PSP. 

Wow, that was a long post and tirade. Love my DS and PSP


----------



## theorgan (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > do you want someone walking into your home and stealing your tangible video games? same thing when you steal them from the internet. fuck the word piracy. it should be known as theft.
> ...





so lets say you were an artist which you are most certainly not. if you wrote a book of poetry. not for aesthetic value but for the sake of monetary gain (how you make a living) and it was posted on the internet. how would you view it? and the use of the word theft or piracy is not subjective. it is a parallel. there is no corruption


----------



## Rayder (Oct 17, 2007)

If you ask me (yeah, I know, nobody asked me), it's the fault of the "powers that be" that piracy is what it is today.  THEY are the ones who provided the common person with the ability to soak up free stuff with a button click....the PC and the internet. 

Let's see, should I spend my hard-earned money on some game/music/movie, go battle the idiots clogging the aisles and pay over-inflated prices for those products, or sit on my ass and click this button and get it for free?  Gee, tough choice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a site like this, is there really any need to attempt to validate my actions in any way?  I mean, wouldn't we just be preaching to the choir?

I do it because I can. And I don't really care what anyone thinks about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Nuff said.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> True but look at Nintendo, they risked a big deal with the Wii but now their stocks are at their highest points ever. People won't keep buying games that are just the same as the previous but only with some polished graphics and a new storyline.


Halo 3 begs to differ.


----------



## theorgan (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Skye07 @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > True but look at Nintendo, they risked a big deal with the Wii but now their stocks are at their highest points ever. People won't keep buying games that are just the same as the previous but only with some polished graphics and a new storyline.
> ...




gotta love the bandwagon. i really hate that fucking game but i have a friend that bought an xbox 360 just for that game cause he heard other friends talking about it all the time.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 17, 2007)

Halo 3 added plenty. I don't even have an 360 and I'm not stupid enough to shut my eyes to the Forge and new maps and content and such. Have you ever played Halo? It's an incredible game not just because of the content but also because of the community. It's a blast to frag it up on Halo when you know there will always be someone to play with. Millions, in fact.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 17, 2007)

Halo 3 didn't add shit. If anything it was worst than Halo 2 or even halo 1. The whole series sucks. The only reason that was keeping me from ever buying an Xbox was to keep people from asking me '' Hey do you have Halo ?!??! '' I hate that game. I hate The whole series.


----------



## Talaria (Oct 17, 2007)

I often buy DS games as much as I can but when you want to play a game like Phoenix Wright 2 and the pal release isn't till 9 months away (released locally here last month), downloading the rom becomes very tempting rather than buying it in 9 months time. Last year when i didn't have flash card. Mario Kart, Animal Crossing and Advance Wars 2 keeped me busy the whole year. It feels weird now with so many games to play so I try and make an effort and buy them. The Pal release date often sways me to download it, then buy it a month or more later which i end up doing as feel the need to support the companies by buying it.


----------



## roguetrip (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't condone piracy but in gerneral games cost too much, most of my systems are bought new, but a few are even bought 2nd hand (used N64 for 25$, used gamecube for $40), my last new system i bought was a PSTwo (GF bought me my DS new), from there i only bought 2 new games for the PSTwo (GT4 and evil dead: regeneration to be exact), the rest of my 12 or so titles where bought 2nd hand. 80+% of my movie collection is bought 2nd hand. Hell almost all of my PC parts and games have been bought 2nd and even 3rd hand!!

I'm usually only going to buy a game is its 20$ or less (movies 10$ or less!), good luck finding any game that cheap new! I must admit that i can usually wait for items to get that cheap especially when it can only take a few months for it to happen, i don't have the need to keep up with the jones or the need to have it NOW, patience is a virtue for these things.

I will not be hurting the company buy doing this, they are also not seeing profit from me. Now the real problems come from when EVERYONE is doing this, everyone can blame it on something like piracy, but its up to the companies that make media to actually figure out what really needs done, unfortunately instead of trying to see the idea: sell more for less, they hire lawyers, and groups to try to combat the issue which will only drive prices higher which just become a vicious cycle that keeps going around and around!

For many, it just comes down to cost, and a few, it becomes a game or addiction of who has the most and can get it the fastest. 

/rant


----------



## Taras (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> so lets say you were an artist which you are most certainly not. if you wrote a book of poetry. not for aesthetic value but for the sake of monetary gain (how you make a living) and it was posted on the internet. how would you view it? and the use of the word theft or piracy is not subjective. it is a parallel. there is no corruption



I would view it as a gang of free advertising and artists have reported it panning out as such and resulting in additional sales. I would not sit by and blubber about how my (or whomever) legacy business model is over and holler at the youth these days. You likened it to stealing physical object, which it most certainly is not. It's digital procurement.


----------



## Lukeage (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lukeage @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you are implying here. I have stated that those three crimes can be categorised under one title, so they should have the same penalty. Are you implying that 25+ years jail or execution is suitable for copyright infringement?

To take my example further, I can even prove that murder is stealing. If you kill someone, you have taken their life, something which is not yours to take. If you take something that belongs to someone else without their permission, that is stealing. Therefore, murder = stealing.

Using this type of logic would be great, it would simplify the legal system so much. Other category reductions can include:

Rape = trespassing
Assault = vandalism
Kidnapping = stealing

As you should be able to see, just because things have similar underlying principles doesn't mean they are the same. Stealing and Copyright Infringement are two completely seperate areas of law, and in the US, fall under Criminal law and Civil law respectively, two different types of law.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn, I got a lot of responses on this topic. I see how people feel on both ends. I can honestly say I will not stop pirating, but im also not going to bootleg all my games. I purposely left my 360 unmodded so I have a system to look forward to buying games for (and my PS3, but thats not an option yet) , and I dont regret my choice. 

Its whatever makes you feel good, I guess.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a simple view on the subject of piracy:

If you like something and can afford to buy it, then piracy is wrong. If you like it, but can't afford to buy it... "Yarr!"


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Halo 3 didn't add shit. If anything it was worst than Halo 2 or even halo 1. The whole series sucks. The only reason that was keeping me from ever buying an Xbox was to keep people from asking me '' Hey do you have Halo ?!??! '' I hate that game. I hate The whole series.



Stop working yourself up dude. You look really stupid having this much hate for an inanimate object.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(theorgan @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...



Let's say I am an artist (which I am), and let's say some chinese fucks decided to mass-produce giclée posters from my original works (they fucking did). You think I'd care about some dude keeping JPEGs of my work on his computer and was probably too poor to afford one of my paintings anyway? Or should I be angry at the people who make a PROFIT on my back (they probably still do)?
There's a huge difference between pirating a single copy, which I consider as free publicity, and mass-production of counterfeits, which is what you probably meant to criticise at first.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Let's say I am an artist (which I am), and let's say some chinese fucks decided to mass-produce giclée posters from my original works (they fucking did). You think I'd care about some dude keeping JPEGs of my work on his computer and was probably too poor to afford one of my paintings anyway? Or should I be angry at the people who make a PROFIT on my back (they probably still do)?
> There's a huge difference between pirating a single copy, which I consider as free publicity, and mass-production of counterfeits, which is what you probably meant to criticise at first.














Finally someone who realizes the real crime of piracy as opposed to a few ROM kiddies downloading games they probably wouldn't have bough in the first place. I've said so in so many "piracy" threads I can probably type the whole post in my sleep. People downloading games (music/movies) are *nothing* compared to the factories in China hammering tens out thousands of fake cartridges (CDs, DVDs) a day. *They are actually stealing away the customers who were willing to buy legal copies of games or music.* They are *literally stealing away actual money* from the publishers, authors, developers, and everyone involved in making a game (movie, album, painting, what have you). That's piracy. What we do is *nothing.* Negligible. The entire population of GBATEMP, downloading ROMs by boatload, with knife, fork and shovel, can be comfortably shrugged off compared to the real, actual, intellectual-property-theft, profiteering pirates. We wouldn't buy those games anyway, and the ones we would, we end up buying as "collectors' editions" anyway.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 17, 2007)

I know people who have bought a DS, who never would have if they didn't have flash carts.

So, Nintendo made money from that, selling a DS that never would have sold.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 17, 2007)

i do buy games sometimes. i have this funny "collecting" attitude now. i wanna collect games because i wanna show i'm not stealing piratehippie


----------



## Brouhaha (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Let's say I am an artist (which I am), and let's say some chinese fucks decided to mass-produce giclée posters from my original works (they fucking did). You think I'd care about some dude keeping JPEGs of my work on his computer and was probably too poor to afford one of my paintings anyway? Or should I be angry at the people who make a PROFIT on my back (they probably still do)?
> There's a huge difference between pirating a single copy, which I consider as free publicity, and mass-production of counterfeits, which is what you probably meant to criticise at first.



I make a living from the software industry, and that's exactly how I feel on the matter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Halo 3 didn't add shit. If anything it was worst than Halo 2 or even halo 1. The whole series sucks. The only reason that was keeping me from ever buying an Xbox was to keep people from asking me '' Hey do you have Halo ?!??! '' I hate that game. I hate The whole series.
> ...



It's not that much hatred. I just don't like the idiots who think if you have an Xbox you *must* have halo >_>


----------

